# How to remove paint and fix a crack



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello,
I have a 1969 rambler scrambler body that I use on my slot car as a hard body fun slot car.
I painted it yrs ago using testors spray paint,how can I remove this paint safely and what is a good paint to put on this body?
Also one of the windshield pillars is cracked what is a good way to fix this?
Is there somebody out there that can guide me through this resto?
Or does somebody know where i can purchase a new model kit made by JO-HAN 1969 super stock sc/rambler?

[email protected]

Thank you,
Ed


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Well, you could still purchase the SC/Rambler through ebay, but they are starting to go up in price.

To take the paint off you could use a myriad of things. I would recommend either Dawn Power Dissolver or Castro Super Clean. If you cannot get those items I would recommend using brake fluid or Easy Off Oven cleaner, only as a last resort. You must wear safety gloves and glasses though.
The other thing that works really well is ELO, Easy Lift Off found at most railroad shops or a really well stocked hobby store. Stuff is hard to find. You do get a few uses out of it but it is expensive.
It may take a few days to completely get the paint off, some scrubbing with an old toothbrush will certainly help it along. Make sure you use a disposable pan/tub of some sort, unless you like a mad wife/girlfriend. I use an old tupper-ware piece I bought years ago just for that stuff.

As for the pillar fix I think you could use some superglue with accelerator and sand it. It is one of the most fragile pieces though. You might even want to utilize some gauged wire behind the pillar for added strength. 
I have to say that is one of the more difficult fixes.

I hope these tips help you out. Keep us abreast of your work.
Chris


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*model paint help*

Thank you very much, I have the Castrol stuff here I will try it first.:thumbsup:

What is a good paint to put on this body?
Clear?


ED


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm a fan of Tamiya spray cans. Otherwise I like airbrushing my paints on. I think a nice urethane clear would be a great choice for protection. Maybe even Future floor wax would work well.
Both should be safe for any paint you choose.

Chris


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

some times if you go to your local auto paint shop they will have leftover paint from previous jobs,I've gotten several colors that way,mix it as per the instructions and spray it just like a real car.then you can get smaller bottles of clear and hardener from napa,it would last awhile.then clear it.I've done several H.O cars like this and the results are fantastic.talk about deep colors.alot more durable ton the window pillar ,If you go to autozone,they have a product called plastic welding system.it is a 2 part epoxy that comes in a syringe,it mixes kind of milky looking but is extreamly stromg and can be ground with a dremmel.I've used it on radiators and pvc and ho cars to repair hogged out fenders..When its mixed it even smells like molten plastic.and it is not brittle. I cant remember who makes it ,,but i know its packaged on a pinkish puple and black card.its either made by loctite permatex or 3m.cant remember.but i know A.Z has it. Hope this helps
Matt


----------

